# Good all purpose dry rub



## jeff jackson (May 10, 2012)

I put this dry rub on almost everything I smoke.  It gives a nice sweet taste with a little kick.  Try it out and let me know what you think.

Dark Brown Sugar - 1 1/2 Cup
Cracked Black Pepper - 2tbsp
Kosker Salt - 2tbsp
Smoked Pakrika - 1tbsp
Ground cayenne pepper - 1tbsp
Ground Cummin - 1tbsp
Ground Mustard - 1tbsp
Celery Salt - 1tbsp
Cracked pepper, Garlic and Herb (Lawry's) - 1tbsp


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2012)

I have never been a big Cumin fan but the rest sounds like a nice combo...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 11, 2012)

Jeff, as JJ said it sounds like a decent Rub and should be good on Poultry and Pork.  Have you ever tried Gr. Clove in your rubs??? If you cut the Celery Salt and Mustard , then add 1-1/2 tsp.Cloves , that would be a nice Beef Rub. The Clove and Sugar make the Ceyenne Pop 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I use cloves and Cinnamon in a lot of my Moles.Mmmmmm , good.


----------



## fielies (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Jeff i will try it ,looks good!


----------



## jeff jackson (May 21, 2012)

I have never tried the cloves...I will give if a try thought.  Thanks for the idea.


----------

